# Xena warrior 35



## xena (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello one and all. I am a new to sailnet, I am in the process of renovating a Trident warrior 35 hull number 176. I would be pleased to get some opions/ideas for the nav station instrumentation area.
What would you consider the best combination of instrumentation for blue water sailing.
I have ambitions to sail Xena to New Zealand. I dont have a large wad of cash so want to buy well, a blank canvas.
when I bought the vessel she was named Sephine of Parkstone. Overall she was in fair condition but needed a complete set of replacement windows, this ment new headling as it is incorperated in the window witting apperture.
The mark 1 Warrior had small round portholes port and starboard midship above the galley and opposite, I have fitted these into Xena which is a mark 3 Warrior. 
Any advice for fitting out for ocean ,short (solo) handed would be cool


----------



## yachtiebob (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi I own a Warrior 35 that I built from a hull and I am based in Brighton. please get in touch if you want any more information leaving you email details.
Bob


----------

